# Hello from PA USA



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello all...I am Christina of CSBeck Rodentry in Allentown, PA. I know I know a lot of you here from other forums  I am specializing mainly in x-brindle, black eyed silvers (or I will be if I can ever get some chinchillas that breed), and splash/tri.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Stina! Fancy seeing you here! You make the most awesome dog leashes!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I know you! lol Stina is the 3rd admin at Mouse Lovers. hehe


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

lol...hi strangers!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello and welcome to FMB!!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------

